# Charity ride completed



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 25, 2020)

Well after 79 hours and over 1000 training miles today I set out on my charity ride challenge; 100km in a day. I am happy to say I not only did 100km I went one step further and did 100 miles (160km) , also raising nearly £3000 for Diabetes Uk. Now resting tired legs but well happy with how it went and monies raised.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 26, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2020)

Well done @Goldiebrowse! that is an amazing achievement, and an absolutely staggering total raised 

Hope your legs aren’t too sore today!


----------



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 26, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well done @Goldiebrowse! that is an amazing achievement, and an absolutely staggering total raised
> 
> Hope your legs aren’t too sore today!


Many thanks, they were a little stiff this morning but have done over 6000 steps today to loosen them up


----------



## Flower (Jul 26, 2020)

Congratulations @Goldiebrowse!  that is a fantastic achievement- miles cycled and money raised.


----------



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 26, 2020)

Many thanks @Flower, there were a couple of times where I was flagging but powered through it. Felt amazing (if not a little tired) afterwards


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jul 27, 2020)

A step further! Nearly double the distance! Well done @Goldiebrowse - in good time too! Great pics - weather conditions look perfect. 
Fantastic total raised as well - thank you


----------



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 27, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> A step further! Nearly double the distance! Well done @Goldiebrowse - in good time too! Great pics - weather conditions look perfect.
> Fantastic total raised as well - thank you


Thank you @LucyDUK last few miles were a little hard but so glad I did it and for an amazing charity. We had a period of rain and did get well and truly soaked but all worthwhile


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2020)

Looking at your route I have to enquire whether any delicious hand-raised pork pies made an appearance at any stage (dunno where you started/finished)  Lovely countryside round there, anyway!

Well done!


----------



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 27, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Looking at your route I have to enquire whether any delicious hand-raised pork pies made an appearance at any stage (dunno where you started/finished)  Lovely countryside round there, anyway!
> 
> Well done!


Hi @trophywench many thanks, Unfortunately no pork pies were consumed but I do work in Melton so have the opportunity to sample this fine fayre  there were some rather nice hand made flap jacks though which were most welcome to boost the energy levels


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2020)

My friend Pauline used to like the pastry and the jelly around the meat in a pork pie but not really the meat part and hence, at social buffets when either whole or sliced pies were offered, we shared a serving - I do like the pastry itself but not the soft part inside of it or the jelly which makes me shudder!  LOL

No probs with flapjacks whatever!


----------



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 27, 2020)

The aspic (the jelly) is an acquired taste but I do love hot water pastry


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2020)

Goldiebrowse said:


> The aspic (the jelly) is an acquired taste but I do love hot water pastry



... and actually very much easier to be successful with hot water crust than practically any other kind of pastry.  Just need a large enough jamjar for the size of pie required, to 'raise' the crust!  Oh and remember to save some for the lid.


----------

